# Is My Betta Angry at Me?



## MissPisces

It's kind of funny, but whenever I come up to my betta's tank, he flares at me. Not angrily--he doesn't dash or try to bite or even flare out his fins. All he does is puff out his gills, just a little bit when I bring my face level with the glass. He doesn't do it with my husband, who thinks that he's in love with me! XD So is he mad at me, or just excited to see me?


----------



## majerah1

HAhah,how cute!He could just be showing that hes a healthy boy.I dont think he is mad at you,so no worries.


----------



## MissPisces

lol He certainly is healthy, then, if he flares that much!  Thanks for the answer! I had thought that maybe it was because he was happy, because lately his bubble nest has doubled in size.


----------



## Kehy

Lol that's a silly boy! Mine just tries to kill me when I get close to the tank.


----------



## sik-lid

He is letting you know that he is the boss and if you want any of his tank mates to try any new snacks then you have to go through him first. Or he could just be flaring up because he knows your the food god and he might be getting a snack. Either way it's a cool show isn't it?


----------

